# NJACO's Letter Home



## Njaco (Oct 11, 2007)

Dear Mom and Dad,

Well, I finally transferred to the Navy from the Army and things are looking good. It was really great that the Army understood my situation after the "incident". Just remember, mayonaise and battery cables don't mix. Thank God for "Don't ask, don't tell", huh?!


----------



## Njaco (Oct 11, 2007)

Well, anyhow, I wanted to write and tell you all about my new digs and send some pics. This is my new home, the aircraft carrier USS Morton Downey Junior. Isn't she great?!


----------



## Njaco (Oct 11, 2007)

My arrival was alittle touchy but we made it.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 11, 2007)

We're part of that new Task Force that includes the new aircraft carrier USS William J. Clinton.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 11, 2007)

Life onboard is great though it can get a little boring at times.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 11, 2007)

The captain loves NASCAR and some days he thinks he's Tony Stewart. Makes life interseting onboard.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 11, 2007)

Don't worry about me here, Mom. Everything is all right. The cooking is great.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 11, 2007)

And the lavatory is clean. (Its called a head and I think I know why.)


----------



## Njaco (Oct 11, 2007)

One day the Iran Navy showed up and we went on Alert!


----------



## Njaco (Oct 11, 2007)

But we fired a warning shot and they disappeared.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 11, 2007)

We stopped at Tweakabeakastan for some R R. Thats where I met my girlfriend, Samethel. You'd like her Dad. She loves trucks!


----------



## Njaco (Oct 11, 2007)

Tweakabeakastan is a funny little country. Maybe we could visit Sam's parents sometime. They have some of the largest seagulls I've ever seen though!


----------



## Njaco (Oct 11, 2007)

Well, I gotta go Mom and Dad. They're having something called an "Opel Test Firing" and they said I could be the driver! Well, till next time!

Your son, NJACO.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 11, 2007)

Mein Got Njaco, the service in The Navy is most dangerous.Therefore I prefer The Air Force one.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 11, 2007)

Chris: You're putting me on ....... right ?

Gosh..... the Navy has changed since I got out in '71

Charles


----------



## timshatz (Oct 11, 2007)

Good chuckle.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 11, 2007)

TO


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 12, 2007)

good one Nj.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 12, 2007)

keep them coming njaco


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 12, 2007)

Aye! Keep 'em coming mate....


----------



## evangilder (Oct 12, 2007)

Well done!


----------



## Aussie1001 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## Becca (Oct 17, 2007)

I want to go on the inflatable pool mission!!


----------



## DOUGRD (Oct 17, 2007)

Chris, that was outfuc*ingstanding, as we say in the Navy. Sierra Hotel!!


----------

